# Barista Pro - screeching noise



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

I recently purchased the Barista Pro over the Barista Express having found it to be a superior machine overall, although I do have one concern.

When the grind is fine there is a fairly loud screeching noise during the extraction - I have included a video below for reference.

I used 19.5g in the single wall double shot basket. The noise is audible regardless of what beans I use (roasted in the last 10 days). I didn't experience this with the Barista Express.

As I grind coarser and there is less resistance, the noise is not as loud. When the extraction runs fast it can't be heard.

I would typically grind one setting coarser than in the video (27-32s extraction).

Any feedback would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

To be honest it sounds no different to mine, the only thing I would say is the machine is chocking slightly due to the grind. unless I'm missing something. will add a video later if you like.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

No odd noise here either. Probably near choking because there is too high a dose of grinds in the filter basket, People can brew like that if they want but ...............

John

-


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks both.

I was dialling in new beans so I would typically grind slightly coarser than in the video.

@Dalerst a video might be helpful if it's not too much trouble as I do still notice a difference vs. the Express.

@TomHughes do you notice anything unusual vs. your new pro?

Maybe I'm just over-analysing!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

HVL87 said:


> @Dalerst a video might be helpful if it's not too much trouble as I do still notice a difference vs. the Express.


 Will post one later, out of interest what scales are you using? I'm trying to fine some not to expensive but fit the under the portafilter.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> Will post one later, out of interest what scales are you using? I'm trying to fine some not to expensive but fit the under the portafilter.


 I use the below scales which I originally bought for the Gaggia Classic (small footprint). They aren't available currently but you should be able to find something similar on Amazon or Ebay. It comes with a plastic cover which you can use to weigh the portafilter.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N7GC8SZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I believe many people on the forum use the below (or something similar). This should be large enough to also weigh the portafilter (although I haven't used it myself).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01JKX4QAC/ref=psdc_3538314031_t2_B07Q7NBW88


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

@@HVL87 thanks Just ordered some from amazon.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

HVL87 said:


> Thanks both.
> 
> I was dialling in new beans so I would typically grind slightly coarser than in the video.
> 
> ...


 The only usual thing I get is it occasionally hums, like an electrical hum. I have no idea why!

And yesterday I got an air lock and it made some horrible noises!


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> The only usual thing I get is it occasionally hums, like an electrical hum. I have no idea why!
> 
> And yesterday I got an air lock and it made some horrible noises!


 I also get the electrical hum after extracting a shot, when the solenoid valve releases pressure the hum continues for a bit.

Does your machine sound the same as in the video I posted when extracting a shot?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

HVL87 said:


> I also get the electrical hum after extracting a shot, when the solenoid valve releases pressure the hum continues for a bit.
> 
> Does your machine sound the same as in the video I posted when extracting a shot?


 Having listened to it a few times mine doesn't make the noise I think you're referring to.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

TomHughes said:


> Having listened to it a few times mine doesn't make the noise I think you're referring to.


 Are you married?


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Having listened to it a few times mine doesn't make the noise I think you're referring to.


 Thanks for checking.



DavecUK said:


> Are you married?


 ?

@DavecUK do you think there is anything to be concerned about regarding the noise (from the espresso machine...)


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

HVL87 said:


> Thanks for checking.
> 
> ?
> 
> @DavecUK do you think there is anything to be concerned about regarding the noise (from the espresso machine...)


 @HVL87 if your overly concerned give sage a call! I will put the video of mine up when i make a drink next.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> @HVL87 if your overly concerned give sage a call! I will put the video of mine up when i make a drink next.


 From my experience Sage customer service reps don't usually have a strong technical understanding of their machines, and often rely on their technical team for any queries beyond what's covered in the manual. When they are not sure they will simply offer a replacement. I can return/exchange if necessary but it's a hassle I'm hoping to avoid, especially if there is nothing wrong with the machine. Saying that, I have been in touch with them via email today and will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HVL87 said:


> Thanks for checking.
> 
> ?
> 
> @DavecUK do you think there is anything to be concerned about regarding the noise (from the espresso machine...)


 If it's only from the espresso machine, no. Sometimes expansion valves make a strange noise as they regulate pressure...this is especially true of the smaller (cheaper units). It's nothing to worry about and flow rate can influence it. Sometimes a tiny adjustment up or down with the pressure can eliminate it but like being married, it's often better to accept it with good grace.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

@HVL87 this is my machine, to me it sounds no different to your. this was with 18g in and 56g out in 27 seconds.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

HVL87 said:


> From my experience Sage customer service reps don't usually have a strong technical understanding of their machines, and often rely on their technical team for any queries beyond what's covered in the manual. When they are not sure they will simply offer a replacement. I can return/exchange if necessary but it's a hassle I'm hoping to avoid, especially if there is nothing wrong with the machine. Saying that, I have been in touch with them via email today and will give them a call tomorrow.


 No they usually send an engineer out. You would simply phone and say my machine is making an odd noise when I pull a shot. Other people's don't seem to, They may pass you over to a more technical person.

I suspect Dave is correct, the expansion valve, aka over pressure valve but not usually known as the valve that sets the brew pressure which is what it usually does. It diverts water away from the grouphead to set a fairly constant pressure.

I did pass a comment about 19.5g. It may be a completely sensible dose or one way of achieving the taste etc that is needed, I suspect it's significantly too much. You may find that if you reduce it to what others tend to use the noise will disappear. That will mean you need to grind finer for what ever ratio you finish up using. That will change extraction and taste just as working at 19.5g will. The fill height in a basket matters as well as the grind and the size of the dose. If that is fixed the bean being used and the grinder setting will determine what the weight of the dose is. Some beans are lighter than others and the finer the grind the more goes in to keep it the same.

Reducing the dose and using a finer grind is another way of tuning a bean. Doesn't have to be more coffee. One bean I used in the single produced a stronger tasting drink using 7.x grams as against 9.4. It wouldn't be so noticeable on the double but the same thing can happen along with a taste change.  The x is 'cause I can't remember what it was. The 9.4 was my dose for a lighter bean that I usually use so was on the low side anyway even though it did need a bit coarser grind.

Sage provide the razor tool for other reasons but it's not a bad idea for some one who is new to machines to use it to at least check what a middling dose is. They can use less and also more without bringing on effects they are unaware of - not much more though. Vary that and find out for yourself.

 Maybe some one some one or the other will come up with a precise shot time range for the various types of machine. Has pre infusion type A, type B etc. No pre infusion at all. Uses 8 bar, 9bar, 10bar, 15bar or some other number. One temperature flow characteristic and several others etc.  Also ideal ratios for each type and of each of the many bean types on the market.

Edit - Overdosing may get around using crap beans. Not needed on any I used on a BE. 1/2dozen types or more.

John

-


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

@Dalerst thanks for the video.

@DavecUK thanks for the feedback regarding the OPV.

@ajohn having queried Sage before on another issue, I was immediately offered a replacement, although having since called them again on the above, the option for an engineer visit was given (although they suggested replacing). To be honest, regarding dose I haven't previously had any issue with 19-20g in the basket - the manual for the Pro even suggests 19-22g. I find that if you're grinding fine enough, you can fit 19-20g in the basket below the razor line and achieve a good extraction. I'm not sure why the recommended dose differs between the Pro and BE.

Having sent the below video to Sage, they said the noise during the cleaning cycle should not be happening and suggested exchanging the machine.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

> 1 hour ago, HVL87 said:
> 
> @Dalerst thanks for the video.
> 
> ...


 @HVL87 you can hear the screeching sound on that video. I would go for a replacement if I was you.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I use around 19-20g as I found 18g was underdosing the enormous sage basket. Leaving a large gap at the top. 
This was bean dependent as I found the Pacamara a large light bean was good at 18-19g.

This is too much for me, I'd rather be around the 16g mark. @ajohndid you try one of the smaller IMS baskets?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The noise is probably the over pressure valve. Doesn't matter really but I would go for the replacement.

Some one had a white gloves visit on another of Sage's machines. He reckoned they overdosed by rather a lot. There is no harm using the machine like this but ...............

You can try lower doses in the double. I recollect some one using 16g but you may find this leaves a very wet puck. A film of water on top is ok.

An IMS basket for the 54mm size will hold more than it's stated capacity on Sage - not just a bit more. They need modifying anyway - the rim is too big and has to be reduced.

Dose is a pain. On Sage I always tell people to use the razor tool to find what a median dose is. I found that it was a pain the hard way when I started. It's far easier to start with a dose that can be reduced or increased - by a bit in that case without bringing in other effects. Too low is easy as things get wet. Too high is entirely different but can also be used.

The most useful modified basket I found is this one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPAZIALE-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-1-cup-pod-filter-basket-New/231609930055?hash=item35ed071147:g:CCcAAMXQ2q9Raomu

Hope it's the same one. Over all depth is about 22+mm. The espresso shop lists one but not so deep and may have the dimensions wrong. Mine did come off ebay. Just like the IMS baskets the outside diameter of the rim needs to be reduced. It maxes at about 14g and will make good coffee. The rim of the basket needs to be the same diameter as the portafilter or a touch larger. As it comes it just wont fit.

 A modified La Spaziale single might hold as much as the Sage double. Their double might make a big bucket for milk based drinkers who sometime use an IMS competition basket for the same make - espresso shop again.

The razor tool is probably provide to get constant doses out of the grinder when the hopper is used. Set grind time to produce a little too much. Actual weight out will vary, razoring will keep it constant. This might just mean wasting up to 1g per shot. Could be less but still a bit of a pain setting the timer.

John

-


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi, sorry to dig up an old thread but did you get this sorted? What did sage say?


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

No problem. Sage customer support said the noise didn't sound right, as they couldn't replicate it on their machine, but they aren't the most technical team.

As others have said before, it was probably the over pressure valve causing noise. I've used a few other Barista Pros and they too made a similar noise to varying degrees.

Fortunately for me I replaced the machine at the retailer - no noise on the replacement, at least when brewing.


----------



## konzumpro (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes, it's the OPV.


----------

